# Sawgrass SG400 or SG800?



## Reezenxd45 (Sep 20, 2016)

Which would be better? I know they are basically the same just one is larger, but is the bigger size useful?


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

yep, and it'll print small as well. don't forget to leave it powered on to let it 'wipe it's nose' every 24hrs.


----------



## Reezenxd45 (Sep 20, 2016)

Wipe its nose? Lol



Dekzion said:


> yep, and it'll print small as well. don't forget to leave it powered on to let it 'wipe it's nose' every 24hrs.


----------



## signmike (May 1, 2016)

I have an SG400 that I will probably be selling.
Printing quality is fantastic, to be sure. Size needed depends on what your uses will be.


----------



## Reezenxd45 (Sep 20, 2016)

Are you upgrading or getting out of sublimation printing? I'll be mainly doing t-shirts and some canvas prints. I'm thinking the SG800 is the better option since I'll be doing canvas.


----------



## rasbldrs (Jan 1, 2006)

Get the SG800 and don't look back, mine has been great...


----------



## signmike (May 1, 2016)

Reezenxd45 said:


> Are you upgrading or getting out of sublimation printing? I'll be mainly doing t-shirts and some canvas prints. I'm thinking the SG800 is the better option since I'll be doing canvas.


Upgrading mostly. we would have gone SG800 were it not for the serious price increase over the SG400.


----------



## jtilden (Sep 30, 2013)

go with the SG800....I started off with the sg800 for office use, bought the sg400 to take along on my trailer for weekend events...sg400 stays behind and I carry the sg800 back and forth...i have all the size requirements covered when i have the bigger one with me...from t-shirts to coffee mugs and mouse pads...we can do it all on the spot now...it's better to have and not need...than to need and not have...


----------



## Reezenxd45 (Sep 20, 2016)

I think that's what we are going to buy. I'm a photographer and want to be able to offer my own canvas prints. The SG800 is the better option! Thanks for your input.



jtilden said:


> go with the SG800....I started off with the sg800 for office use, bought the sg400 to take along on my trailer for weekend events...sg400 stays behind and I carry the sg800 back and forth...i have all the size requirements covered when i have the bigger one with me...from t-shirts to coffee mugs and mouse pads...we can do it all on the spot now...it's better to have and not need...than to need and not have...


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,
Sawgrass SG400 is the best one.


----------

